# home made mud motor ??



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

How many of you have made one ? I am think about making one this winter . I e-mailed a guy on duck hunting chat forum for his free plans . I am thinking about getting a 12' Jon Boat . something not too big and something i can move around by myself if needed . What size motor do you think a 12' would need ?? I saw a good deal for a 12' with trailer and Briggs air cooled out board . But i have a ton of med bills coming and maybe many more to come :roll: so this project is kinda a dream at the moment . My wife thinks i am nuts even thinking about this right now , but i have to keep my mind off things going on in my life . Can't a guy dream a little !!!!!!

thanks for any info !!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I built one this past summer, it's a 13hp long shaft. If you have some mechanical and welding skills it's not that hard to do, and you'll save a heap over a factory one. All in all I have about $900 into mine, the most expensive parts are the motor itself and the prop. My boat is a 13' jon and a 13hp is actually a bit too much for it, I ended up building some pods also and in my opinion they are really necessary to get the most out of a mud motor. I think I still have all the part #'s for the bearings, seals and stuff that I used. Shoot me a PM, I'm in Logan so if you want to check mine out let me know.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I made one a couple of years ago, It's a fun project.
I used a 7hp robin engine I found new on Ebay for a great price.
Like pumpgunner said the props are expensive. My 14 ft V hull
runs at 10.5 mph on gps in deep water with 2 guys and guns.
Not a screamer but will keep moving in under 4 inches of water.

Spry


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Spry Yellowdog said:


> I made one a couple of years ago, It's a fun project.
> I used a 7hp robin engine I found new on Ebay for a great price.
> Like pumpgunner said the props are expensive. My 14 ft V hull
> runs at 10.5 mph on gps in deep water with 2 guys and guns.
> ...


small 7-8 Hp motors like that are cheap too !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a 10 hp outboard for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> I ended up building some pods also and in my opinion they are really necessary to get the most out of a mud motor..


Pods ??? Not sure what they are . :roll:


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Spry Yellowdog said:


> I made one a couple of years ago, It's a fun project.
> I used a 7hp robin engine I found new on Ebay for a great price.
> Like pumpgunner said the props are expensive. My 14 ft V hull
> runs at 10.5 mph on gps in deep water with 2 guys and guns.
> ...


I saw a 9hp Robin with free shipping for 275 .00 on ebay .


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Rob, pods are floatation pods that are bolted or welded to your transom to offset the weight of the motor and let your rear end sit higher. Check out Beavertail's site, they put them on all their boats. They might not be necessary if you end up going with a 6hp motor or so, you could probably end up under 100lbs with that kind of setup. For what it's worth my 13hp weighs about 135 pounds, so pods really help.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> Rob, pods are floatation pods that are bolted or welded to your transom to offset the weight of the motor and let your rear end sit higher. Check out Beavertail's site, they put them on all their boats. They might not be necessary if you end up going with a 6hp motor or so, you could probably end up under 100lbs with that kind of setup. For what it's worth my 13hp weighs about 135 pounds, so pods really help.


 Thanks ,

Thats what i was thinking there were , but wasn't sure .


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Found some plans.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MaD-Mud- ... 5767280758


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

bugchuker said:


> Found some plans.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MaD-Mud- ... 5767280758


I got a set of plans from those guys, overall they're pretty good but I made a few changes. If you're interested in using those plans let me know and I'll hook you up with mine.


----------

